# Looking for finished **** hound



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am looking a purchase a finished **** hound. If any one has any suggestions on where to get one please send me a pm. I am located in ellendale nd and dont want to travel to far.

Thanks,


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good luck man. most people who train a **** hound don't want to give them up after they've been trained. They aren't like a bird dog. I'll pm you with a suggestion.

xdeano


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

ive had hounds for 12 years and ive only had one dog i considered finished. if i got offered 10,000 dollars i wouldnt sell her. ive cant even begin to count the hours ive spent training her. if i was you i would find a year old pup and find someone to hunt with to help train it. hope this helps


----------

